# Old publications?



## BranMuffin (Mar 14, 2003)

Does anybody have any old publications of Tolkien's books? I went through my dad's old books and found a 1965 edition of "The Return of the King". Anyone have older? share them with us. How much would an original print run for if still in mint condition(not to the person, monetary)?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 16, 2003)

That's actually a fairly complex question- if you had mint copies of the pirated Ace editions, you could fetch a very nice price on ebay. If it's the Ballantine paperbacks, those are worth less than the Ace editions.

Now, if you happened to come across a mint, first edition of _The Hobbit_, the price goes into the thousands of dollars range.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 16, 2003)

I have several sets from thru the years, starting with the Ballantine ones when Tolkien was still alive, but they are not in very good condition since I am never good at predicting what might be valuable to me in the future. But here are a couple of treasures I have:

1. My hardback 1977 edition of the Silmarillion (Houghton - Mifflin) which I am only just now getting around to reading!
It has a black and red fold out map. 

2. A Hardback copy of The Two Towers with plastic dust cover which was originally in a library. The last check-out date on the library card still in the pocket was 1973. I got this at a book sale a few years ago for about $2.00, and have since been hopping I would come across the other two volumes to make a set, but never have. Do any of you have the mates?

3. My favorite is my book of maps called "Journey's with Frodo" it's been a delightful companion to my reads.


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mindy_O_Lluin _
> *My favorite is my book of maps called "Journey's with Frodo" it's been a delightful companion to my reads. *


"Journeys With Frodo" is brilliant! It's a black and red map book which shows, day by day, on large scale maps in Ordnance Survey format (hand drawn), the journey(s) of the Fellowship right through LotR. You can have the map page open as you read LotR - it marks 'sleep' stops and all incidents as well as the route. I'm told it's out of print now, and that's a shame.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 17, 2003)

I bet it would sell like hot potatoes if they would re-issue it. Especially when ROTK opens.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually, I think those maps, or something like them, are available online here. I have an old 3-volume LotR set, published by Ballantine in 1977. Its not in very good condition. I am planning on buying a used copy of the Silmarillion, published by Houghton-Mifflin in 1977. They're not that rare, and can be had for something like $25-30, from what I've seen.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 18, 2003)

If someone will tell me how to post images, I can take a picture of one as a sample and post it here. Also the cover. Let me try it with an attachment of one I already have a picture of. -- I think the picture was too big. It didn't work. Does anyone know why my Forum rules says "


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, I'm back to try again. I had to let my camera batteries recharge all day.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Mar 18, 2003)

yeah, it worked. Let me try another. 

Map # 44. The Battle of the Pellenor Fields.

That is a pretty bad picture, but it's just to give you an idea.


----------

